# GDA, hair in my high light 10.



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Noticed my first algae today, having upped the lighting to 80w of power compact last week and the dosing to full EI yesterday. I'm using KNO3, KH2PO4, CSM+B, yesterday was water change day so I did 50% WC and added EI dosing for a 10-20 gallon tank.

Today, a bit of GDA and some sparse short hair algae is growing on the glass. What does it mean? Is it just normal?
This tank is very heavily planted with stems.
http://jonathan.challinger.net/lightson.jpg (the cloudiness in the picture is gone now)


----------



## jschall (Apr 13, 2009)

Never mind, its not dust, its spot. Scratch the GDA, its GSA.


----------

